# Wifi sur iMac G3



## Nephtys (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour. 

Mon bon vieux petit G3 acheté en 2008 m'a pas tourné depuis Aout 200 et je m'apprête à le réinstaller pour m'en servir de temps en temps. Seulement, la où je vais le mettre je n'ai pas la possibilité de le brancher en Ethernet comme il était avant ! Je me pose donc la question du wifi ! 

J'ai un peu farfouillé sur le net et je vous avouerez que c'est histoire de carte wifi avec adaptateur, clé wifi, pont wifi..... Me mette un peu le cerveau en bouilli !!!! Et je ne sais que choisir et ce qui sera le mieux ! J'ai un ami qui à un g3 dont il ne se sert plus, je vient de lui demander si il avait le wifi pour essayer de lui racheter sa carte. Est-ce que ca peut marcher ? Parce que j'ai pas bien compris pour quoi il faut un adaptateur. 
Sion 'ai trouvé ç sur priceminister : http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/3092871/AIRPORT-Carte-Wifi-802-11-B-Accessoire-reseau.html

Ca peut marcher à votre avis ? 

Biensûr tout cela est si le mac se rallume (je touche du bois, de la peau de singe et je croise les doigts !!)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Xman (10 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

le mien un DV 400 est raccordé en Ethernet sur une Airport Express et no pb 



Et c'est la seule méthode que j'ai trouvé !


----------



## Nephtys (10 Janvier 2012)

C'est quoi exactement ? Ca coute environs combien ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Janvier 2012)

http://www.apple.com/fr/airportexpress/


----------



## Nephtys (10 Janvier 2012)

Ca a l'air super mais 89 c'est pas dans le budget ! :rose:

Mon budget est d'un trentaine d'euros, j'avais oublié de preciser !


----------



## Bambouille (10 Janvier 2012)

J'ai acheté cette carte Airport pour mon iBook et mon PM.
Ça marche nickel. Seul bémol : ne reconnaît que le WEP. Modèle trop ancien pour reconnaître le WPA.


----------



## Nephtys (10 Janvier 2012)

Merci ! Ca m'a l'air pas mal ! Il n'y a pas besoin d'adaptateur ? Juste la carte à mettre dans la trappe sous l'imac ?


----------



## Nephtys (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonne nouvelle il démarre !!!!! Ouf !!!! :love:

Avec la carte airport dont parle Bambouille, quelqu'un (ou toi Bambouille si tu repasse dans le coin) sait-il si il faut un adaptateur ?


----------



## patmen (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Sur mes iMac G3, j'ai installé le logiciel gratuit ZD Lan (ZDA211) et les ai pourvu d'un dongle wifi SAGEM que l'on trouvait autrefois chez Orange à vil prix. Cela a toujours fonctionné sur mes 4 imac g3 sous 10.4.
Espérant vous être utile


----------



## Nephtys (10 Janvier 2012)

Merci, pour le moment ce qui m'intéresserai le plus c'est la carte wifi mais je me rabattrai peut-être sur les Dongle wifi, surtout que j'en ai peut-être qui traine si je ne l'ai pas jeté. Mais à l'époque sur PC je n'ai pas été convaincu par la fiabilité !


----------



## Xman (10 Janvier 2012)

Le pb est peut-être le parametrage Wi-fi de l'iMac avec un Dongle, il faut que l'appli soit utilisable...
avec Panther ou Tiger


----------



## Nephtys (10 Janvier 2012)

Il faudrait que je regarde si j'ai mon vieux dongle mais c'était un pour PC e ne pense pas que ça marchera !


----------



## Bambouille (25 Janvier 2012)

Nephtys a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle il démarre !!!!! Ouf !!!! :love:
> 
> Avec la carte airport dont parle Bambouille, quelqu'un (ou toi Bambouille si tu repasse dans le coin) sait-il si il faut un adaptateur ?



Dans Mactracker, les premiers iMac compatibles avec les cartes airport sont de fin 1999.
Et avec un adaptateur !


----------



## Nephtys (26 Janvier 2012)

Merci. Finalement je vais récupérer 2 CPL que j'avais prêté a un ami. J'espère que ça va marcher. Sinon je testerai la carte wifi avec l'adaptateur. 

Bonne journée.


----------

